# Rush Creek / Hocking River 3/29



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Finally!!!! After being layed up on the Couch for the past 10 weeks I got the ok from the Dr. to resume normal activity, So today I took full advantage.

First off hit R.C. for about 4 hours this morning, Ended up with 14 Crappie and 2 Channel Cats. Only 6 Crappies were keepers, biggest being 13 inches.



Hit The Hocking around the Athens area for a few hours, ended the trip with 9 fish. 5 Crappie, 2 Sauger, and 2 White Bass. Biggest fish was a 15 in. Sauger.
All fish were caught in slack water bites were VERY lite.


All fish were caught on minnows, Overall it felt great to be out fiahing


----------



## Jimmer.Eckhardt (Jan 23, 2013)

Where were you fishing in the Athens area?


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

yes that's what he said.


----------



## Jimmer.Eckhardt (Jan 23, 2013)

Uhm yeah, I was asking where in the Athens area.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Around the hospital


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

I go to school at hocking college. Is the fishing good there? And where did you get your minnows?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I get the minnows at Downs in Logan or Ohio Valley ( when they have them). As far as fishing around Hocking, Its very good for Smallies, Crappie, And Cats, The good thing about the Hocking is the bike path, It gives You great access to lots of good fishing spots 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

Been catching crappie consistently out of that spot for the last month on my fly rod but have not gotten any sauger or white bass. Im surprised I have not hooked into any. I have hooked a few small spotted and largemouth bass and one decent smallie so far this spring. Had one 50+ fish day at the beginning of march (including 2 fat yellow perch) but nothing like it since.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

BTW where is rush creek?? I tried raccoon creek last week for the first time and had no luck. Anybody fished it? If so what part?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Rush Creek is on Rt 22 out of lancaster headed towards Zanesville


----------



## Jimmer.Eckhardt (Jan 23, 2013)

Are there any spots that work better than others along the bike path? Been out the last two days and was skunked on both. Luckily I got a bass on the golf course pond to keep the spirits high. What do you guys usually use? I was using using jigs, crank shad and a spinner and didn't get a hit. Any tips?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Jimmer.Eckhardt said:


> Are there any spots that work better than others along the bike path? Been out the last two days and was skunked on both. Luckily I got a bass on the golf course pond to keep the spirits high. What do you guys usually use? I was using using jigs, crank shad and a spinner and didn't get a hit. Any tips?


Be careful fishing that golf course pond, they don't allow fishing. I knew a guy who was escorted away from there by OUPD not that long ago.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I only throw 1 thing when Im fishing around Athens, Shallow Shad Rap

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimmer.Eckhardt (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah had a couple cops ask for my fishing license the other day but they let me stay out there.

Alright cool thanks! Been out the past 2 days and finally got a smally, white bass, and a sauger. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

I have fished in and around Athens since 2000. I began school here and never left. Now my wife and I live in town and work for the University. Fishing is my passion. I know every in and out of the hocking from Nellsonville to fed hock high school. 
2 years ago @ whites mill my friend and I caught over 200 crappie in a Saturday, Sunday fishing session we began to decide to count around 50ish. 
I have caught Crappie biggest (15 1/3 inch, Smallies 4.3 lbs, Lmouth 6lbs and some change, hybrid stripers 11-15inch, white bass small, sauger keepers to eat, saugeye 27inches, northern pike 11inch, carp, sheepshead, longnose gar, soft shell turtles, channel cats, flat heads, hellbender salamanders, (I have heard tale of muskie...)

Anyway... all of these fish have been caught on different types of lures but the most catches have been on white twisty tail berkley baits with a white head road runner. The other is chicken liver. These two baits will catch you just about anything used at the right time and right conditions. 
Fish just now are really starting to pick up.. we had 3 warm days in a row with next week looking even better. The river water takes longer to warm up, however they all start biting and moving around this time. 
Be careful if you fish the small island... the Athens news has posted me on the front page a few times 
I have also been asked for my license several times down from whites all the way to walmart. 
If anyone sees gizzard shad anywhere, mostly by the water treatment plant and can get any hand sized ones then they make EXCELLENT hybrid bait. Hook them in the back and let it swim. This is great at the Ohio River as well. 
It is great to see people on here sharing experience.. when I started there were no good posts about our area and I feel a lot of students and 'townies' like myself really enjoy the fishing in the area and like the conversation.

TIGHT LINES TO ALL, good luck out there

If anyone has questions and or wants to check some credentials check out OhioFisherman on facebook for pics and info!


----------

